# Masks & Gloves



## Hooked (31/3/20)

Just wondering what everyone does ...

I'm well aware that a face mask and gloves are no guarantee to protect one, but nevertheless I wear them in the hope that they will offer some protection.

I keep a bottle of surgical spirits in the boot, so after I've loaded my groceries I wipe down my car keys, bag, wallet etc. and gloves before removing them. Then I remove my mask.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/20)

Hooked said:


> Just wondering what everyone does ...
> 
> I'm well aware that a face mask and gloves are no guarantee to protect one, but nevertheless I wear them in the hope that they will offer some protection.
> 
> I keep a bottle of surgical spirits in the boot, so after I've loaded my groceries I wipe down my car keys, bag, wallet etc. and gloves before removing them. Then I remove my mask.


Mask and gloves, sanitize when I get to car, disinfect all incl car once home and then bring goods in by Locusts, dispose of gloves and mask, sanitize, clothes in for a wash in warm water, shower, and relax. 

No packaging enters the house unless sanitized, or repacked if possible/ applicable. Keys, wallet watch etc spray-down with alcohol and left to dry while I keep a watch it doesn’t go walkies. Only been out once, will have to do this again if I can’t find a way online to buy water to top up the mysterious missing 12,000 liters.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (31/3/20)

Sanitise like a madman. I leave the gloves and masks to people that need them more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/20)

Saw an interesting video on masks this morning

We need #masks4all

Very interesting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (31/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Mask and gloves, sanitize when I get to car, disinfect all incl car once home and then bring goods in by Locusts, dispose of gloves and mask, sanitize, clothes in for a wash in warm water, shower, and relax.
> 
> No packaging enters the house unless sanitized, or repacked if possible/ applicable. Keys, wallet watch etc spray-down with alcohol and left to dry while I keep a watch it doesn’t go walkies. Only been out once, will have to do this again if I can’t find a way online to buy water to top up the mysterious missing 12,000 liters.



12,000 litres of water missing??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/3/20)

No mask, no gloves. Keep 1.5m distance from person to person. Sanitize and wash hands frequently.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/20)

Hooked said:


> 12,000 litres of water missing??


Yep, virtually overnight. Going to monitor for the next 2 months, may be a meter problem, and only way to prove would be photos on a daily basis, morning and night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/4/20)

only been out once since lockdown for essentials. Got back home left non-perishables in the car which was parked in the sun for 2 days. 
took the rest in and my wife sanitised it with dettol while I stripped and ran for a bath. All veggies and fruits were washed in soapy water. 
Daily dose of multivitamins and 30 mins workout.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (1/4/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> only been out once since lockdown for essentials. Got back home left non-perishables in the car which was parked in the sun for 2 days.
> took the rest in and my wife sanitised it with dettol while I stripped and ran for a bath. All veggies and fruits were washed in soapy water.
> Daily dose of multivitamins and 30 mins workout.


Next time strip and throw the clothes in the fire pit @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (1/4/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> only been out once since lockdown for essentials. Got back home left non-perishables in the car which was parked in the sun for 2 days.
> took the rest in and my wife sanitised it with dettol while I stripped and ran for a bath. All veggies and fruits were washed in soapy water.
> Daily dose of multivitamins and 30 mins workout.



You're being very responsible @Faiyaz. Actually we should change our clothes before going back into the house then shower, as the virus could be on our clothes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/4/20)

Hooked said:


> You're being very responsible @Faiyaz. Actually we should change our clothes before going back into the house then shower, as the virus could be on our clothes.


Yep, that's why clothes go straight in the washing machine and the floor is sanitized with disinfectant. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/20)

Some creative ideas here!

https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/strange-face-mask-decisions-from-around-the-world/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/20)

Does anyone know where you can get the N95 masks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/4/20)

Silver said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the N95 masks?


Hi @Silver , I don’t think you will be able to get anywhere as it is all being routed to medical personnel, check YouTube on how to do diy masks, not 100% but you can get it to a good level, and to upscale normal masks to near/95 level with vacuum cleaner bags, if correct version to make it as safe a possible. 

I have some masks that I have used for working for dust / fumigation / breathing hazards etc and had to modify. Main thing is mine form fits to the face and double elastics that give a good fit and seal, with the upgrade maybe not 100% but as near as I can get under the current circumstances. Single use only to be 100 % sure I don’t infect myself by trying to reuse.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (6/4/20)

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/diy-cloth-face-coverings.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/20)

Thanks guys

I’m thinking of when the lockdown ends and we start going out more frequently
Thinking of having a few masks
Instead of chucking them away, you use it once then when return you put it aside for a few days, while using a ‘fresh one’. (Assuming the virus will die after a few days on a surface)

I assume the virus will die after a few days if it got onto a mask as well
Do you think this is valid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I’m thinking of when the lockdown ends and we start going out more frequently
> Thinking of having a few masks
> ...


N95 masks are no where to be found in pharmacies and you definitely do not need one for your level of exposure. A surgical mask or even a home made one should do pending that you do not neglect social distancing and hand hygiene.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> N95 masks are no where to be found in pharmacies and you definitely do not need one for your level of exposure. A surgical mask or even a home made one should do pending that you do not neglect social distancing and hand hygiene.



Thanks @Grand Guru 
Where does one get a surgical mask?
Do the pharmacies stock them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Grand Guru
> Where does one get a surgical mask?
> Do the pharmacies stock them?


Yes they are generally sold in retail pharmacy stores but I don't think there are any stocks left from what I heard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Grand Guru
> Where does one get a surgical mask?
> Do the pharmacies stock them?


I bought a Nike face mask from a local cash and carry for R60 . Some small shops were selling surgical masks for r35 each. 
We don't need masks unless we are health workers or have and infected in our home. If later is the case, then its better that person is in a hospital than at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/4/20)

Does anyone on a multivitamin course feeling bloated or constipated ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I’m thinking of when the lockdown ends and we start going out more frequently
> Thinking of having a few masks
> ...



@Silver I have Isopropyl Alcohol in a spray bottle and I spray the mask inside and out when I remove it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/4/20)

Hi guys

Just found a good web resource on masks
Lots of good info in my opinion

Have a look

https://fastlifehacks.com/n95-vs-ffp/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

